# Professional and Educational Organizations > Professional and Educational Organizations Discussion Forum >  Well its over..........

## sharonm516

:Nerd: Took the ABO this morning.....wanted to see how everyone thinks that they did (on either test).....

I did ok...it wasnt as hard as I thought it was going to be.  Thats what I thought about the NCLE last year.  Amazing how much "fluff" is in the study material that you really dont use on the exam.  But then if they had it so focused then we would all be certified, huh? :Nerd:

----------


## ISU Percussion

I did well too (I think). I was surprised at the lack of calculations that we needed to do (outside of what's needed for transposing Rx's).  I was told by a few people to know the more common formula's (Prentice Rule, sag formula, vertex compensation,  etc . . .), but not once did I need to use them.

----------


## sharonm516

I hear ya....I cramed all those formulas into my brain...and I barely had to use them.
I think I did ok...Im already mapping out for this fall...looking at the NCLE-AC as my next goal. I know....Im a total :hammer:

----------


## Jacqui

I hope everyone passed.

----------


## mjacob

Hi Sharon,

 I took the NCLE exam yesterday in Michigan. I thought it was pretty tough than expected!! I studied from the Optical Training Instistute's (Exam Review for Contact Lens Dispensers) with the workbk/cd set, and Test Review for Contact Lens Technicians!! I guess, i shud've used Contact Lens Manual, Vol.1. I hope i pass it but not sure. I took the ABO last November and passed it and i used OTI's material. The test seemed real easy compared to the NCLE. 

   What abt u? U think u'll pass it?

----------


## sharonm516

For the NCLE I used the Contact Lens Manual from CLSA...it was more than enough information. 

I think I passed the ABO....I hope I did!

Good Luck and lets share once we get scores!:cheers:

----------


## Macula Dracula

I took the ABO exam yesterday as well, and I am *FREAKING OUT!*  :Eek:  

I think I did well and the test was far easier than I anticipated, but I can't help doubting myself. Hell, I even woke up last night gasping from a nightmare about a question from the test. I can't help it, I'm freaking out, and have at least four weeks to stew over it.

Four weeks... Seriously. Meh.

If I pass, I'm going to get the formula for Prentice Rule as a tattoo on my right forearm. Yes, I'm _that_ big of a geek.

----------


## Fezz

> Yes, I'm _that_ big of a geek.



Lots of GEEKS around these partys!

Welcome to Optiboard!

:cheers::cheers::cheers:

----------


## For-Life

Best of luck to you

----------


## Macula Dracula

Nice to be here!

   Does it actually take four plus weeks to get your results? If so, the wait is going to drive me batty.

----------


## Fezz

> If so, the wait is going to drive me batty.


 
Don't sweat it!

Just pass the time Optiboarding and before you know it....BLAMO....your results will be in and we will all be cyber high-fiving you!


:cheers::cheers::cheers:

----------


## SithRico

> Hi Sharon,
> 
> I thought it was pretty tough than expected!! I studied from the Optical Training Instistute's (Exam Review for Contact Lens Dispensers) with the workbk/cd set, and Test Review for Contact Lens Technicians!! I guess, i shud've used Contact Lens Manual, Vol.1.


 
I used The OTI study guide also. I don't think it was helpful as they boast. It did help a bit on understanding the info. But, hardly anything from the guide was on the test. I noticed more of the stuff was in the Contact Lens Manual. My manual didn't come in on time to do a good study plan.  Plus, I contacted ABO/NCLE and they said the passing score for the exams are 70% for the ABO and 72% for the NCLE.

----------


## va_optikal

> Took the ABO this morning.....wanted to see how everyone thinks that they did (on either test).....
> 
> I did ok...it wasnt as hard as I thought it was going to be. Thats what I thought about the NCLE last year. Amazing how much "fluff" is in the study material that you really dont use on the exam. But then if they had it so focused then we would all be certified, huh?



Hey Sharon, I was there too and took the test. For me some of it was easy, some of it hard. There was quite enough math , but it seemed more about adjustments and eye terms. I can see where they try to fool you a little with some of the questions. I'm pretty positive I passed, but heck, I guess I'll know for sure in 8 looooong weeks. ;)
Okay, so which one were you? I was the one with the white skirt and the mid length brown hair. It was so cold in there that I had my jean jacket on.
Well, take care.

----------


## sharonm516

> Hey Sharon, I was there too and took the test. For me some of it was easy, some of it hard. There was quite enough math , but it seemed more about adjustments and eye terms. I can see where they try to fool you a little with some of the questions. I'm pretty positive I passed, but heck, I guess I'll know for sure in 8 looooong weeks. ;)
> Okay, so which one were you? I was the one with the white skirt and the mid length brown hair. It was so cold in there that I had my jean jacket on.
> Well, take care.


Hey you!  I was the third one back in the first row...red head with short hair.  
I thought the woman giving up directions was going to drive me insane!!  And the guy helping her....his shirt was soaked with sweat....made me gag! Ewwwwwww...lol

----------


## va_optikal

> Hey you!  I was the third one back in the first row...red head with short hair.  
> I thought the woman giving up directions was going to drive me insane!! And the guy helping her....his shirt was soaked with sweat....made me gag! Ewwwwwww...lol



:D   Yeah really and did you get aload of his hairdo. (snort...) Umm, well... I better be nice. hehe. I think that woman was an employee of the college and didn't know a thing about opticianary. 
But yes, I remember seeing you now. I was in the third row, third one back. Wow, thats cool. I wish we could of met. Well, maybe someday. 
Be cool.  ;)

----------


## sharonm516

Well shucks!  Maybe we can meet up for the ABO advanced in November ?:cheers:

----------


## va_optikal

> Well shucks!  Maybe we can meet up for the ABO advanced in November ?:cheers:


Hmm, not so sure about that. Maybe to meet you, but the 'advanced?    :Eek:  

:D

----------


## sharonm516

We have to go all the way baby!  Advanced it is!!!! YEEEEEEEEEHAW:D

----------


## va_optikal

> We have to go all the way baby!  Advanced it is!!!! YEEEEEEEEEHAW:D



:bbg:

----------


## sharonm516

Dang Nabbit!!!  How long does it take to feed paper into the grading machine and then mail something out?  LOL 
Sorry, just want to know if I can sell my study kit yet or if Im going to need it again in November.:hammer:

----------


## HarryChiling

> Dang Nabbit!!! How long does it take to feed paper into the grading machine and then mail something out? LOL 
> Sorry, just want to know if I can sell my study kit yet or if Im going to need it again in November.:hammer:


It's the classic signs.

First Patience
Second Curiosity
Third Impatience
Forth Anger
Fifth Acceptance
Sixth response gets packed on mule
Seventh Mule refused to move
Eigth staff place carrot on fishing pole
Ninth Mule hessitantly walks behind carrot
Tenth Nervous breakdown
Eleventh Calls placed to ABO/NCLE
Twelveth results arrive

They call it the twelve steps of ABO. :D

----------


## Caree

> :D Yeah really and did you get aload of his hairdo. (snort...) Umm, well... I better be nice. hehe. I think that woman was an employee of the college and didn't know a thing about opticianary. 
> But yes, I remember seeing you now. I was in the third row, third one back. Wow, thats cool. I wish we could of met. Well, maybe someday. 
> Be cool. ;)


 I hope they aren't watching you... :Cool:

----------


## sharonm516

> It's the classic signs.
> 
> First Patience
> Second Curiosity
> Third Impatience
> Forth Anger
> Fifth Acceptance
> Sixth response gets packed on mule
> Seventh Mule refused to move
> ...


OMG!  Harry that made me bust up laughing!:cheers:

----------


## HarryChiling

> OMG! Harry that made me bust up laughing!:cheers:


I'm waiting on results from them too. It's always a pain and it does feel like they just sit on the results unnecessarily. Good luck IO hope you did well.

----------


## sharonm516

Thanks Bunches!!!  Im sure we all did extremely well!!:cheers:

----------


## HarryChiling

Check your mail..............

----------


## Diane

> Check your mail..............


Did you get yours?

Diane

----------


## HarryChiling

> Did you get yours?
> 
> Diane


I did, my signature line just got 2 letters an a hyphen longer. :D  I would have also been able to say I am a graduate of a optical program, but I found out this week that an optician at my work threw away my final along with a years worht of course work out of spite. :angry:  So I'm in the weeds.

----------


## Diane

> I did, my signature line just got 2 letters an a hyphen longer. :D I would have also been able to say I am a graduate of a optical program, but I found out this week that an optician at my work threw away my final along with a years worht of course work out of spite. :angry: So I'm in the weeds.


 
I'd throw something at him/her.  Isn't all your course work on your 'puter?

Diane

----------


## Fezz

> I did, my signature line just got 2 letters an a hyphen longer. :D  I would have also been able to say I am a graduate of a optical program, but I found out this week that an optician at my work threw away my final along with a years worht of course work out of spite. :angry:  So I'm in the weeds.



Congrats Harry!!!!

As for the co-worker-Whats the deal with that?

UGH!!!!

----------


## HarryChiling

> I'd throw something at him/her. Isn't all your course work on your 'puter?
> 
> Diane


No




> As for the co-worker-Whats the deal with that?


She's in the process of recieveing documentation, hint hint.  Anyway she's been trying to find faults with all the other staff and doing underhanded things for about a month now.  We found MTO contacts in the garbage invoice and all a few days ago, she's not realizing that she signs for these things and leaves a trail, anyway I'm a little upset with the doctor 'cause she's been putting up with it for so long.  Apparently a billion write ups isn't sufficient for fireing someone.:hammer:

Thanks Diane and Fezz, I couldn't have done it without reading the stuff optiboarders post.

----------


## sharonm516

Gosh dang it!  Im here on vacation in Colorado with the hubby (he just got home from Iraq)....I guess I will wait until I get home on Monday to see if I passed. 

Congrats Harry!

I know about the underhanded stuff that co workers do.  I have one that decided to hide insurance checks from me....one of the other girls found them and gave them to the doc because I was already on vacation.  I told him it was either her (and she doesnt do much but complain on how hard it is to work when you are a single parent.....like everyday we hear her speech) or me (who has re-done $30,000 in insurance claims that the complainer was supposed to get done so we can get paid).  Ummmm from my understanding, her last day is the 16th.  I can only imagine what Im going to be going back to...because I know she is going to maliciously screw me over.

----------


## HarryChiling

> Gosh dang it! Im here on vacation in Colorado with the hubby (he just got home from Iraq)....I guess I will wait until I get home on Monday to see if I passed. 
> 
> Congrats Harry!
> 
> I know about the underhanded stuff that co workers do. I have one that decided to hide insurance checks from me....one of the other girls found them and gave them to the doc because I was already on vacation. I told him it was either her (and she doesnt do much but complain on how hard it is to work when you are a single parent.....like everyday we hear her speech) or me (who has re-done $30,000 in insurance claims that the complainer was supposed to get done so we can get paid). Ummmm from my understanding, her last day is the 16th. I can only imagine what Im going to be going back to...because I know she is going to maliciously screw me over.


What's worng with people, no one stake spride in there work anymore, it's all cut throat and who can screw who over the most.  I can't say I could ever get used to that, but it seems the norm.

----------


## Fezz

Harry,

I am really burned up for you. Blasted co-worker.

Maybe a "wood shampoo" or maybe a "Nike or Tom McCann Enema" is in order.

Some people just suck.

Dude.....I'll drown your sorrows for you!!!!

:cheers::cheers::cheers::cheers::cheers::cheers:

----------


## sharonm516

Ummmm Im home today....picked up the mail....and NOTHING!  :drop:

Anyone have a number for the testing people so I can call them.  We have to have our mail delivered to the post office and I have had problems with them getting my mail in the correct box. 
Thanks!

----------


## Eyefish

After 13 yrs in the field I finally got it. Passed with an 86!!! Man that feels good. Hope you all did well also.

Next step, practical. Here I come!!!

Paul
ABOC !!!:)

----------


## sharonm516

ACK!  I still havent gotten my test results.....grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr  Maybe they are laughing at my low score. :idea:

----------


## Fezz

> ACK!  I still havent gotten my test results.....grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr  Maybe they are laughing at my low score. :idea:


Relax.


Its all good.

Take a deep breath.

Exhale.

Deep breath.

Exhale.

Grab a beer.

Pop top.

Slurp down 1/4 of the bottle.

Relax.

Deep breath.

Exhale.

Slug down another quarter of the bottle.

Relax.

Deep breath.

Exhale.

Splash your gullet with the remaining 1/2 of bottle.

Relax.

Deep breath.

Exhale.

Now..............................isn't that much better than worrying and having negative thoughts?

You will be fine---regardless of the test results!

:D:cheers::D:cheers::D

----------


## sharonm516

Thanks Fezz....:cheers:

----------


## KerriAnn

yay! i passed! woohoo! im so excited. i scored an 88%. wow, what a relief.

don't worry sharon- you'll get yours soon too.  i just got mine today.

----------


## sharonm516

ACK ACK ACK ACK ACK !!!!!! :Confused:

----------


## sharonm516

DANG BLAM IT!!!!  I got my results and I missed it by ONE POINT!!!!!!!  Im pretty ticked at myself! :angry:

Congrats to all of those that passed!  

Looks like I better start studying again for November.....shucky darn! :shiner:

----------


## Jacqui

:cry:  :cry:  :cry:

----------


## ISU Percussion

I finally got my results!  I passed with a score of 93!

----------


## HarryChiling

> DANG BLAM IT!!!! I got my results and I missed it by ONE POINT!!!!!!! Im pretty ticked at myself! :angry:
> 
> Congrats to all of those that passed! 
> 
> Looks like I better start studying again for November.....shucky darn! :shiner:


Sharon don't feel bad about it, I'm a horrible test taker.  I spend more time studying test taking habits and have got to the point where I am a better test taker now, that's the only reason why I pass those things, just know the content and pick up some stuff on test taking skills or just hit the local library for that kinda info and you'll be OK.  I'm rootin for you this time, so your bound to pass, right.

----------


## mjacob

Hello, I just got my NCLE results and i passed!! It was a total surprise since i really thought I wouldnt pass it, since it was real tough!! I've gotten many tips from this board& it had truly helped me! Thanks alot for all your help!! Did anyone got their results? Now, i've a question about the licencing exam! When do they offer that? I live in MI. I would really any help from those of you've had passed the licensing boards!

----------


## sharonm516

> Sharon don't feel bad about it, I'm a horrible test taker. I spend more time studying test taking habits and have got to the point where I am a better test taker now, that's the only reason why I pass those things, just know the content and pick up some stuff on test taking skills or just hit the local library for that kinda info and you'll be OK. I'm rootin for you this time, so your bound to pass, right.


Thanks Harry for the kind words!  I guess I will have to settle for a slightly lower salary once I move to KY.  Oh well, I tried my best...and well I only missed it by one point, right?
**looks at amazon.com for book on test taking**

----------


## danielwh

Yeah I passed it really was not that difficult I am interested in taking the advanced next go around. Or NCLE. Good luck to all.

----------


## sharonm516

I must be the only one that didnt pass....:(

----------


## va_optikal

I passed !!  I'm so excited. My husband opened my letter today while I was at work . He called to tell me. I couldn't help it, I started crying. What a relief, finally after all these years. Even my boss was excited for me. Now maybe I'll get a raise.. haha.. Would be nice. ;)
Sharon, I'm sorry to hear that you didn't pass,. You'll just have to go back in November and try again like I was going to do if I didn't pass. 
I'm glad for the rest who passed the test. 

:cheers:   Cheers..

----------


## sharonm516

> I passed !! I'm so excited. My husband opened my letter today while I was at work . He called to tell me. I couldn't help it, I started crying. What a relief, finally after all these years. Even my boss was excited for me. Now maybe I'll get a raise.. haha.. Would be nice. ;)
> Sharon, I'm sorry to hear that you didn't pass,. You'll just have to go back in November and try again like I was going to do if I didn't pass. 
> I'm glad for the rest who passed the test. 
> 
> :cheers: Cheers..


Congrats girl!!!  Thats what I get for only studying for like a week before the test.  Hope you get the raise!!!!

----------


## va_optikal

> Congrats girl!!! Thats what I get for only studying for like a week before the test. Hope you get the raise!!!!




Thanks so much ! ;)   

It sounds like you're moving?  Good luck with a new job, and all.

----------


## sharonm516

> Thanks so much ! ;) 
> 
> It sounds like you're moving? Good luck with a new job, and all.


Yes we got orders this week for Ft Knox, KY its official..we report in September.   KY is a licensing state...so I have to have the NCLE and ABO...then the state exam..blah blah blah.  But I cant still work on the military post as a technician, since Im doing that already.  So hopefully I can get in at the hospital on post. 

Congrats again!!!

----------


## va_optikal

> Yes we got orders this week for Ft Knox, KY its official..we report in September. KY is a licensing state...so I have to have the NCLE and ABO...then the state exam..blah blah blah. But I cant still work on the military post as a technician, since Im doing that already. So hopefully I can get in at the hospital on post. 
> 
> Congrats again!!!


Thanks. ;)
Well, KY sure makes one tow the line don't they. Glad its not that way here in Kansas. It was all I could do to absorb for this test ! 
Well, good luck in KY. Maybe you can work in the Optical shop at the Fort if not the hospital and better yet, see if the VA ( if theres one close by) has a contracted optical shop or they need a tech there in the clinic. 

Take care.

----------


## sharonm516

> Thanks. ;)
> Well, KY sure makes one tow the line don't they. Glad its not that way here in Kansas. It was all I could do to absorb for this test ! 
> Well, good luck in KY. Maybe you can work in the Optical shop at the Fort if not the hospital and better yet, see if the VA ( if theres one close by) has a contracted optical shop or they need a tech there in the clinic. 
> 
> Take care.


Sheesh work was a mess yesterday...I meant that I CAN still work at the clinic in the hospital. :hammer:
Where I would really like to get into is the huge fabrication lab at Ft Knox.  Its run by the Navy actually...so I have to go through their process to get in.  They can just never make it easy, huh? LOL
I do have a few offers from Louisville which is about 30 miles away from the post.  I might have to just look at those too although I dont really want to commute that far.

----------


## rolandclaur

Hey Harry, noticed that your sig changed. Congrats on passing the test.  I missed it by 5 stinking points.  I went into the NCLE-AC thinking I was going to fail miserably  and finished the whole 150 question test in one hour.  If I could do it agin, I would definetly take my time.  Oh well, guess this gives me an excuse to go to Vegas and take a test again.  Congrats to everyone else who passed

----------


## HarryChiling

> Hey Harry, noticed that your sig changed. Congrats on passing the test. I missed it by 5 stinking points. I went into the NCLE-AC thinking I was going to fail miserably and finished the whole 150 question test in one hour. If I could do it agin, I would definetly take my time. Oh well, guess this gives me an excuse to go to Vegas and take a test again. Congrats to everyone else who passed


I missed by a few points the first time around on the advanced NCLE as well.  It sucked cause I did the saem thought it was easy and breezed through it.  What Chip said really got my attention and helped me pass.  Don't give them the correct answer give them the answer they're lookign for.  Unfortunately their are more than a few questions where the answer could go 2 ways and what we do in practice compared to the test was a bit different.  Hope that tip helps you as much as it helped me.

----------


## sharonm516

> I missed by a few points the first time around on the advanced NCLE as well. It sucked cause I did the saem thought it was easy and breezed through it. What Chip said really got my attention and helped me pass. Don't give them the correct answer give them the answer they're lookign for. Unfortunately their are more than a few questions where the answer could go 2 ways and what we do in practice compared to the test was a bit different. Hope that tip helps you as much as it helped me.


I think it would be even better if I put you in a wig and had you take the test for me in Sept/November. :D

----------


## SithRico

I got the results and scored an 80.  I rock.:D

----------


## Fezz

You do ROCK!

Congrats!

:cheers::cheers::cheers:

----------


## mjacob

> I passed !! I'm so excited. My husband opened my letter today while I was at work . He called to tell me. I couldn't help it, I started crying. What a relief, finally after all these years. Even my boss was excited for me. Now maybe I'll get a raise.. haha.. Would be nice. ;)
> Sharon, I'm sorry to hear that you didn't pass,. You'll just have to go back in November and try again like I was going to do if I didn't pass. 
> I'm glad for the rest who passed the test. 
> 
> :cheers: Cheers..


I still remember that day. My husband opened the letter as well. He didnt say anything, but he gave me a big hug/ showed me the letter. It was kinda surprising !!

----------

